# Free Public DNS Servers?



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

On occasion, my home page (at ISP's website) and DNS servers both time out and remain timed out to the point where I find I have to disconnect and re-connect to get Internet access service.

Also, when they are having technical difficulties, they put up a lame webpage to use a limited number of services that don't work.

Since I am able to dialup and get a connection during these later instances, I suspect that all I would need would be access to a different DNS server or two to be able to resolve website names to ip addresses to connect to remote websites if they are up and accessible.

Are there publically available DNS servers that have reliable service at no charge that can be recommended?

-- Tom


----------



## aaronm (Apr 20, 2006)

try ns1.granitecanyon.com
205.166.206.38.

I'd put them in as secondary dns in the TCP/IP properites of your NIC.

Beware, free DNS servers are available to everyone and are more susceptible to poisoning and attacks.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

when this happens have you tried just using the IP to see if the website comes up
for example do the following

on XP
start>
run>
cmd>
ping google.com

make a note of the IP

then when the connection fails - use the IP number in a webbrowser and see if google comes up

you should be able to do it now when all working well.

yes there are public DNS - http://www.opennic.unrated.net/public_servers.html

does your ISP provide you with DNS IP's

if you do the following
start>
run>
cmd>
ipconfig /all

this may give you the DNS - unless your on a router and obtiain automatically


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Here's a selection of them that I personally tested a few months back when I needed one.

199.166.24.253 (PS0.NS1.VRX.NET) - Toronto, ON, Canada
199.166.27.253 (PS0.NS3.VRX.NET) - Richmond Hill, ON, Canada 
199.166.28.10 (PS0.NS2.VRX.NET) - Apopka, Fl
199.166.29.3 (NL.PUBLIC.BASESERVERS.NET) - Nederlands
199.166.31.3 (NS1.QUASAR.NET) - Orlando, FL, USA
195.117.6.25 (ZOLIBORZ.ELEKTRON.PL) - Poland
38.113.2.100 (NS1.JERKY.NET) - Boston, MA, USA 
213.196.2.97 (PAN.BIJT.NET) - The Netherlands
199.166.28.10 (PS0.NS2.VRX.NET) - Atlanta, Ga 
199.5.157.128 (ASLAN.OPEN-RSC.ORG) - Detroit, MI, USA


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I don't know if its supposed to be free but I use 4.4.4.1 I ALWAYS remember that DNS server it has a very nice easily memorable number. BTW they do have .2 and .3 on this 4.4.4 range as well.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Thanks, but I'll stick with my list.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

ROFLMAO - I answerd so quick I typed in the wrong IP's/

4.2.2.2 (and it goes up to 6 BTW)


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

StumpedTechy said:


> ROFLMAO - I answerd so quick I typed in the wrong IP's/
> 
> 4.2.2.2 (and it goes up to 6 BTW)


Aren't 4.2.2.1 etc. Verizon's DNS servers?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Actually I don't know who owns these DNS servers. I justk now it resolves to 

vnsc-bak.sys.gtei.net

Also these had been posted on many times as servers to use to troubleshoot your own potential DNS problems so I have used these since. I think I have been using them about 2 years now (since I got into my hands into DNS troubleshooting. Before that I knew what DNS was but I let the "big boys" troubleshoot it).


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

4.2.2.1 US UNITED STATES COLORADO BROOMFIELD LEVEL 3 COMMUNICATIONS INC 

I'm not sure who owns them.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Yes. Absolutely. They're the ones Verizon uses. An easy way to tell is just go to a person that uses Verizon and look at the DNS servers they use.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

They are their own company so it seems -

On March 31, 1998, PKS announced the separation of its construction and communication/information services business, establishing Level 3 as an independent corporation. Prior to April 1, 1998, Level 3's common stock was traded on the OTC Bulletin Board under the symbol KIWT. On April 1, 1998, Level 3 Common Stock started trading on the Nasdaq National Market under the symbol LVLT.

Heres their website -

http://www.level3.com/

Interesting stuff...... but not as much as I need to know except that their easy to remember DNS servers work for me in troubleshooting


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Yeah, it is getting deep. And like you said, they are easy to remember. 

Also just checked a couple of routers on Verizon customers of mine and they all showed 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.2 as the DNS servers. Nothing I entered in. It just the ones Verizon uses. That's all I was trying to point out. Certainly didn't want it to turn into someone needing to look it up any more than any of the other public DNS servers out there.


----------

